
Landlord silently rented out spare bedroom on Airbnb - MrBuddyCasino
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/12/06/airbnb-lyft-uber-sharing-economy-horror-stories/4200986002/
======
MrBuddyCasino
Thread of the affected renter, its a wild ride:
[https://twitter.com/dollacompliment/status/11147053370119782...](https://twitter.com/dollacompliment/status/1114705337011978245)

